# Lahore Color?



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

I finally found a mate for my lavender cock, just don't know what to call her color...any ideas? Also, how does she look? Thanks!





























Here's the cock


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm just going to take a wild guess and say your hen is Milky Brown, and the cock is 'Lavender', which is technically Milky Black. It's darker than mine, but I guess there's variations in the shade. Then again, it also looks kinda like an andalusian, which is black indigo, not lavender. I don't know.

Oh and...Looks kind of like it has Sooty in it (the hen)? I'm not sure, the other genetics people should be here soon to help


----------



## valik1 (Feb 26, 2009)

hello, i saw on pictures some crested frillbacks,do you have any for sale


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

It could be a homozgyous milky brown bar, but I think it's a homozygous milky (blue bar). And, yes, it does look like it's also carrying sooty.


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

valik1, I've just recently gotten into the crested frillbacks and unfortunately they haven't reproduced yet, so I don't have anything for sale.

Thanks for all the help! I've never heard of sooty, what is it? Also, any ideas on what the offspring from her and the lavender might look like?

Thanks!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sooty is a darkening color modifier that can speck up the pattern a bit (in red birds they call it 'strawberry' and in others they call it 'pencil' sometimes), causing bars like this to look like weak checks.

The offspring should either be lavenders or milky blue bars. If the cock is homozygous spread, then all babies will look like him.


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you so much!


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*Markings*

Since you asked about markings, I will address that. The cock appears to be well marked, but the hen is very poorly marked on the head and neck. Markings on lahores should be the width of the beak or cere, flowing in a straight line over the head and gradually widen out to the shoulders.

As a pair, they may produce reasonably well marked young. 
I agree with the others on color.


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for your help  I thought she was a little off colored, I'm hoping that her babies will have nice markings.

I just rescued a lahore, but again, don't know the color. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------

